# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Claude Monet

## [Perla]

_«Monet non è che un occhio ma, buon Dio, che occhio! » - (Cézanne)_

*Claude Oscar Monet* lindi ne Paris, me 14 nentor 1840 dhe vdiq me 6 dhejtor 1926.
Ishte nje piktor francez prej me te medhenj impresionte te botes.

*Biografia*

*Formimi artisitik.*

Lindi ne Paris, ne rrugen Laffite 45-47, femija i dyte i Claude Auguste dhe i Louise Justine Aubry. Familja Monet trasferohet ne 1845 ne Le Havre.Ne moshen 15 vjeçare fillon te vizatoje me laps karboni, e te shesi karikatura, ne shumen e mire prej 10 ose 20 francha secila , karikatura te personazheve te qytetit , duke fituar nje fare fame dhe nje sasi te hollash.

Ne 1854 studion per pikture me Jacques François Ochard, mesues ne shkollen qe frekuentonte Monet , e nxenes i David, ku njeh piktorin Eugène Boudin,mesuesin e tij te pare e te vertete,qe i meson sesi cdo gje e pikturuar ne vend ka gjithmone nje forçe, nje potence, nje gjalleri te prekuri qe nuk rigjendet me ne brendi te studios ; e udhezon keshtu tek pikturimi i peizazhit  en plein air; me ate i prezanton ne Rouen tablone e tij te pare , Veshtirmi i Rouelles.

Monet shkruan qe pas Boudin: - "Me sjellshmeri te palodhur,ndermori udhen e te mesuarit. Syte e mij u hapen dhe kuptova me ne fund natyren,mesova ne te njejten do ta doja. E analizoja me nje lapes ne format e saj, e studjoja ne ngjyrimet e saj. Gjashte muaj me vone ... i deklarova babait tim qe deshiraja te behesha piktor dhe qe do trasferohesha ne Paris per te mesuar".

*Drejt nje vizioni te ri*

Ne1866 prezanton ne Salon di Parigi dy tablo, portretin e Camille me fustan te gjelber, ne vjeshte dhe fiton aprovimin e Émile Zola dhe te Édouard Manet, gjithashtu _Saint Germain l'Auxerrois_, i pikturuar ne taracen e Louvre, ku ishte protagonist mes dritave dhe gjetheve te pemeve.

Fillon te pikturoje ne natyre te hapur Femra ne kopesht , ku Camille eshte e vetmja modele e kater grave te paraqitura ne pikture ; qe u refuzuar vitin tjeter nga Salon, e ju ble nga Bazille per 2.500 franchi; qe u kthye vite me vone ne pronesi te Monet serisht , do e shese ne 1921 Shtetit francez per 200.000 franchi. Nje shkrepje fotografie kopshtit i sygjeroi thellesine e hapsires, por Monet eshte i interesuar vetem per planet dhe ngjyrat: duke eleminuar eshte relievin , rezultati paraqet nje mozaik, sepse ngjyrat mungojne dhe efektet e toneve te drites me vibrime e dritehije e nuk i penetron figurat dhe objektet.

Ne qershor 1867 le momentalisht Camille - an, qe nga ai eshte duke pritur nje femije, per jetuar ne andare Sainte-Adresse me tezen; ne 8 gusht lind i biri Jean dhe Monet shkon ne Paris, duke jetuar me Renoir e Bazille. Ne 1868 ekspozon ne Salon la Nave dhe le portin Le Havre; trasferohet me Camille dhe djalin e pare ne Fécamp e me pas ne Étretat per tiu shmangur kreditoreve; arrin sa te tentoje te vetevritet: por u ndihmua nga Renoir dhe nga tregtari Gaudibert, qe i bleu disa tablo , i paguan tablone e te shoqes dhe i siguron nje shtepi ne Saint-Michel, diku afer Bougival, te Senna,ku jeton sebashku me Renoir.

Ketu ne bregun e Sennes, pikturojne te dy efektet e pasqyrimit te drites ne uji; ne _La Grenouillère_ - lo stagno delle rane - nje stabilizim balnear i Bougival, penelimet e shpejta e te vendosura qe lene pas diferencat tonale e kromatike realizojne nje siperfaqe te lengshme dinamike dhe evidentojne kontrastet e drites e te hijes por perdorimi i tepert i te zezes nga Monet pengon akoma te arriturin e tejdukshmerise se hijeve ; sfondi, megjithe ngjyrimin intens te verdhe-ar te gjetheve , mungojne vibrimet e ndriçme e nuk arrin te akordohet ne nje vizion te vetem me centralitetin e piktures.



*Artist:* _Claude Monet_
*Title:* _La Grenouillére_
*Year:*_1869_
*Technique:* _Oil on Canvas_
*Dimensions:* _74.6 x 99.7 cm_
*Current location:* _English- Metropolitan Museum of Art_


Ne 26 qershor 1870 martohet me Camille dhe familja trasferohet ne Trouville, ne Normandi; shperthen lufta me Prusine, per ti shpetuar thirrjes per ushtar, shkon ne Londer, ku rigjen Daubigny e Pissarro, me te cilin pikturon, viziton meumet londrineze, duke u inderesuar per punimet e Turner dhe Constable, dhe njihet me tregtarin e  rendesishem francez Paul Durand-Ruel, qe ka nje galeri arti ne New Bond street. Ne 17 janar 1871 i vdes i ati.

Pasi mbaroj lufta, kthehet ne Francduke kaluar nga Hollanda, ku mbetet i mahnitur nga peisazhi e ku blen shume stampa japoneze te _Horunobu, Hokusai e Hiroshige_. Ne Paris e informojne per vdekjen e te atit ne luften e Bazille. Ne vitin 1871, stabilizohet ne Argenteuil, afer Parisit, ne nje shtepi me oborr afer Sennes, duke e marr me qera fale nje rekomandimi te Manet. Pas pak kohesh do te punoje nje barke si nje studiote te lundrushme, te cilen do e paraqese ne vitin 1874 ne Battello, tashme ne Rijksmuseum te Otterloo. Njeh piktorin pa pervoje dhe koleksionistin Gustave Caillebotte; fale edhe trashegimnise nga i jati mund ti lejoje vetes te jetoje ne kushte komode.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

*Pikturat :*

Katalogu i Monet permban afersisht 500 piktura , mes te cilave:

_    * Natyra e vdekur, Musée d'Orsay - Paris (1864)_



_*Mengjes mbi bar, Musée d'Orsay -Paris (1866)_



_*Femra ne kopesht , Musée d'Orsay ne Paris (1866)_

----------


## [Perla]

_*L'Hotel des Roches Noires à Trouville, Musée d'Orsay (1870)_



_*Zonja ne kopesht e Sainte-Adresse, Museo dell'Ermitage - Shen Pieterburg (1867)_



_*Regate ad Argenteuil, Parigi, Musée d'Orsay (1872)_

----------


## [Perla]

_*I papaveri, Parigi, Musée d'Orsay (1873)_



_*Karnavalet ne bulevardin e Capucines, Mosca, Museo Puškin (1873)_

----------


## [Perla]

Tempete sur la cote de Belle-Ile (1886)

----------


## [Perla]

Deti i eger



Vetheuil ne vere (1879)



Venice Le Palais Contarini (1908)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

_*Village de Sandviken (1895)_



_*Waterloo bridge temps couvert (1900)_

----------


## [Perla]

Varka me vela

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

_*Soleil big (1880)_



_*Nen nje peme_



_*Plazh i bardhe_

----------


## loni-loni

ku asht nje piktor i madh,,,,,, po pse vendosni pikturat ma te dobta,nuk kuptoj!

----------


## shigjeta

_Banks of the Seine, Vétheuil_, 1880

----------


## shigjeta

_Shtepia e Parlamentit, perendimi
Punim ne vaj
1903_

Nje nder pikturat e Pallatit Westminster, shtepia e Parlamentit Anglez, qe Moneti pikturoi gjate qendrimit te tij ne Londer ne vitet 1900-1905.

----------

